
Scheme Videos (Lectures and Talks) - fogus
http://blog.plt-scheme.org/2010/01/scheme-videos-lectures-and-talks-thanks.html
======
zitterbewegung
More scheme videos at <http://community.schemewiki.org/?scheme-presentations>

